# Travel Destinations > Europe >  NewWorldCoins will never leave the player's New World Coins in a state of lack

## Jamesdarin

Since the release of New World, it has been loved and supported by many players. Players can use their favorite characters to continuously explore in the game. If you encounter some festivals or special days, there will be various interesting events and activities in the game, which will bring different surprises to every player. And if you actively participate in these activities, you will get something to improve your character's attributes. But these activities are only a few times a year, so the most important way to improve the character's strength is to use New World Coins to upgrade them and buy suitable items for them.
Although the difficulty of obtag New World Coins in the game is not great, and the easiest way is to get them from monsters, but the amount of New World Coins obtained by these methods is really small and pitiful, which can not fully meet the needs of most players. If you want to get more New World Coins, you can choose to Buy New World Coins directly at NewWorldCoins. They will have enough New World Coins for sale every day, and the price is very cheap. If you are lucky enough to encounter their discounts, you will be able to save more Much money.

----------

